# Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen



## Palerado (8. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben in letzter Zeit einige Dorsche in Brandungsgrösse (40-50cm) filetiert und sind dabei auf folgendes Problem gestossen:

Wenn man den Schnitt vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz durchzieht und danach die grossen Gräten der Bauchhöhle entfernt bleibt ca. in der Mitte des Filets eine Reihe Gräten übrig. Diese zieht sich vom Kopf bis ca. zur Afterflosse.

Was macht ihr mit dieser Reihe?
Wir haben sie mit einem ca. 1cm breiten Schnitt herausgeschnitten. Dies hat allerdings dazu geführt dass unsere Backfischstückchen recht "übersichtlich" wurden da wir die Filets dritteln mussten.

Daniel


----------



## Dummfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

Hallo,
ich mache das nicht mit Pinzette. Mit einer Spitzzange aus dem Baumarkt hast du mehr Power.
Für das Filetieren dieser Große empfehle ich folgende, zugegebenermaßen etwas umständliche Methode.
Kopf ab, Haut ab (von vorne nach hinten mit der kneifzange), Rückenflossen gegen den Strich geklemmt zwischen Daumen und stabilem Messer raus, dann von oben direkt an der Gräte bis auf die Gräten der Bauchhole vorsichtig runterschneiden, die Bauchhöhlengräten glatt aufs Brett drücken, dann waagerecht zur Platte mit einem dünnen, flexiblen Messer Gräte und Fleisch trennen. Du erhälst im Optimalfall eine Gräte  übrig, die aussieht, als hätten sie die Krebse abgefuttert. Habe diese Methode einmal bei einem ganzen Fang ausgeübt. 24 Dorsche-alle Größen 120 Minuten = 5 Minuten je Fisch.
Viel Spaß 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Palerado (8. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

Freut mich ja schonmal das ich nichts grundlegend falsch mache.
Ich werde diese Gräten dann wohl auch weiterhin rausschneiden auch wenn die Filets dann nicht mehr so schön ganz sind.
Vom Gräten zupfen hlte ich dann aber doch eher wenig


----------



## RIPPER (9. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

Moin Moin
Ziehe die Gräten auch immer mit einer Zange klappt wunderbar. Würd ja gern noch ein paar Tips geben, doch glaube kaum, dass diese hilfreich wären, denn so bin ich zu meinem Nick gekommen 

Mfg Ronny


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



Fips III schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> 
> 
> Nur 5 Minuten pro Fisch?


 
Ich würde sagen: Im Fischgeschäft entlassen.:q


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

moin,

und was macht es, wenn es etwas länger dauert? wer filetiert denn auf leistung? wichtig ist doch, dass man sich über sein schön ordentlich geschnitztes filet freut, der fisch optimal genutzt wurde und niemand später eine gräte darin findet.

bernd


----------



## Palerado (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und was macht es, wenn es etwas länger dauert? wer filetiert denn auf leistung? wichtig ist doch, dass man sich über sein schön ordentlich geschnitztes filet freut, der fisch optimal genutzt wurde und niemand später eine gräte darin findet.
> 
> bernd



Nun ja wenn man Brandungsangeln geht und nachts um 3 wieder kommt darf es ruhig etwas schneller gehen


----------



## noose (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

Hi Palerado

Hast du schonmal mit einem Elektrischen Brotmesser Filetiert?

Sauber ,Grätenfrei*, Filets wie gemalt #6

*fast


----------



## Dummfisch (10. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



noose schrieb:


> Hi Palerado
> 
> Hast du schonmal mit einem Elektrischen Brotmesser Filetiert?
> 
> ...



Das wiederum würde _ich _gerne mal sehen!  Mein Bruder hätte da noch noch eine 34er Stihl...:q

Im Übrigen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man den Fisch optimal nutzen sollte, auch wenn es ein bischen länger dauert. Ich trinke ja auch ein Glas Bier ganz aus, selbst wenn ich nichts dafür bezahlt habe. Wenn ich keine Lust habe, spät noch zu filetieren, landen die Fische in einer Styroporbox mit etwas Eis (oder besser eingefrorenen Wasserflaschen) und ich filetiere sie, wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## noose (11. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> Das wiederum würde _ich _gerne mal sehen!  Mein Bruder hätte da noch noch eine 34er Stihl...:q



Hi Dummfisch 

Dem kann geholfen werden, rein zufällig hab ich erst gestern hier im Board den link gefunden

Hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCoph-C6Jo&mode=related&search=

Aber der gute Mann schneidet recht grob.

Also zeit nehmen und zeit brauchen ist bei dieser art zu filetieren was anderes.

Als ich vor 4 Jahren mit einer Angelgruppe in Norge war, kannten die leute diese Art nicht.  Sie Filetierten weiterhin mit dem herkömmlichn Messer.  Was dabei rauskam war "Geschnetzeltes Norwegisch"  

Als die Leute es  sahen und selbst ausprobierten waren sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit in der lage wirklich saubere Filets zu schneiden, wo nahezu jedes Gramm genutzt werden konnte

Damit will ich keinesfalls behaupten  das ein normales Messer in den Händen eines Profis (oder der sich dafür hält ) keine solche Ergebnisse hervorbringt.  Probiers aus.   aber nich mit der Stihl |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## chippog (13. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

sieht ja echt schnell aus! aber bei dem verschnitt wird mir mindestens so schlecht wie dank der recht spontanen kameraführung beim ansehen des filmes... muss doch bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, wie ich das hinkriege. ein nachteil ist das kabel besonders wenn einem daran gelegen ist, den fisch noch am fangplats zu filetieren. gibt es sowas mit akku? chipp grüsst aus göteborg
ps. las im nachbarthema, das es eins mit akku gibt. nun muss ich nur noch jemanden finden, der mir son ding zum testen leiht.


----------



## noose (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

:m

hi ja die gibts auch mit Akku, aber der macht in Norwegen schnell schlapp.

Lieber die 220v variante, da kribbelts auch immer so schön wenn man nasse Hände hat.

Ne im Ernst auf jedenfall Gummihandschuhe anziehen.

Tipp keine 5 Euromesser, sonder gute wie Krupps und Tefal usw...

Gruss


----------



## Heilbutt (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

Hoppsa,
ich staune!!!!!#6 #6 #6 
...aber das mit dem elektrischen Strom .

Ich gehöre eindeutig auch zu der "5 Minuten pro Fisch-Fraktion",
hab dann aber relativ wenig Verschnitt.
Aber mal an die Manuell-Filetierer:
Nehmt ihr den Dorsch vorher aus oder nicht???
(Habe beides schon oft gesehen!)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## noose (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> H
> Aber mal an die Manuell-Filetierer:
> Nehmt ihr den Dorsch vorher aus oder nicht???
> (Habe beides schon oft gesehen!)
> ...



#d

ich nicht, wenn ich z.B. grössere Fische Filetiere wo das Elektro nicht "durchkommt".

Dort wo der Rippenbogen quasi am dünnsten ist wird vorsichtig  eingestochen und das Messer bis zur mitte des bauchlappens geführt.
Die inneren Organe bleiben so intakt.

Man spart etwas Zeit aber das Ergebniss ist dasselbe.

Beim Emesserfieletieren ist es aber schon besser vorher auszunehmen.


----------



## Dummfisch (14. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hoppsa,
> ich staune!!!!!#6 #6 #6
> 
> Aber mal an die Manuell-Filetierer:
> ...



Hallo, ich nehme die Fische grundsätzlich auf dem Boot aus, schneide die Köpfe ab,  wasche den Rest gut ab und dann kommen sie in eine verschließbare Styrobox. Filetiert wird dann zu Hause. Bei mir ist die Reihenfolge jedoch wie oben beschrieben:
Abziehen, Rückenflossen rausziehen (geht von hinten nach vorne blitzschnell, dann habe ich von oben freien Blick auf die Mittelgräte und kann direkt daran herunterschneiden.

Die Gräten kommen bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit und gehen draußen über Bord.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## chippog (17. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Filetieren von Dorschen*

grundsätzlich nehme ich die fische so schnell wie möglich aus. ausnahme sind makrele und hering. grundsätzlich, ausser im winter, lege ich die fische auf und unter eis, vor allem makrele und hering!!! makrele und hering werden am fangtag kurz vor der zubereitung oder zur not kurz vor dem höchstens einwöchigen einfrieren ausgenommen und abgespühlt!!! soweit ich informiert bin, hält sich so jeglicher fisch am frischesten. wer genug plats in der gefriertruhe hat, kann filetierreste einfrieren, um sie beim nächsten angeln ins meer zu schmeissen. das lockt die fische! skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------

